# Step7 V5.5 Probleme mit PG/PC Schnittstelle



## PH8586 (17 November 2011)

Hallo, zunächst einmal mein System und dann die Problemerläuterung. System: Win7 64bit, Step7 V5.5 SR1 (freigegben von Siemens für 64 bit), Onlineverbindung über Netzwerkkarte. Problem: Habe das System jetzt seid ca. 4 Wochen ohne Probleme am laufen. Jetzt mache ich gestern den Laptop an um zu arbeiten, da kann ich die PG/PC Schnittstelle nicht mehr umstellen. Die Verbindungen werden mir alle angezeigt, ich kann aber nichts umstellen. Wenn ich eine Verbindung lösche und dann das Programm neu starte ist diese auch wieder da. Es kommt mir so vor, als würde das Programm absolut nicht auf meine Anweisungen reagiern. Habe die Netzwerkkarte auch schon mal neu installiert aber das Hilft auch nicht.  Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob ich die Einstellungen für die PG/PC Schnittstelle rücksetzen kann oder ähnliches? Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild von meiner PG/PC Schnittstelle. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2011)

Hast du auch Simatic Net installiert ?
Sind vielleicht die Schnittstellen auf "Configured Mode" eingestellt ? (sieht man in den Configuration Console).


----------



## PH8586 (17 November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und Idee.
Aber Simatic Net habe ich nicht installiert, hat die letzten 4 Wochen ja auch super funktioniert.
Ist die Configuration Console ein reines Siamtic Net Tool oder finde ich die auch in Step7?


----------



## JesperMP (17 November 2011)

PH8586 schrieb:


> Aber Simatic Net habe ich nicht installiert,


Dann kann es nicht der Grund sein.


PH8586 schrieb:


> Ist die Configuration Console ein reines Siamtic Net Tool oder finde ich die auch in Step7?


Ist ein Bestandteil von Simatic Net.

Zurück zum Problem:
Gibt es die Netzwerkadapter vorhanden in Windows Ethernet Netzwerkonfiguration ?
Kannst du die Netzwerkadapter hinzufügen ?
Hast du die Adapter "*_/TS_TSA_remote" usw. hinzugefügt ?


----------



## funkey (17 November 2011)

Kannst du mit dem Tool "*S7 tray Switcher"* (http://jfk-solutions.de/) von Jochen Kühner die Schnittstelle noch ändern?


----------



## PH8586 (18 November 2011)

An Jesper:
Die Netzwerkadapter gibt es in Windows und dort können Sie auch genutzt werden.
Ich kann leider nichts mehr hinzufügen oder entfernen in den PG/PC-Schnittstellen Einstellungen.
Die Adapter "*_/TS_TSA_remote" sind von allein dort aufgetaucht, habe sie nicht hinzugefügt.

An funkey:
Das Tool "S7 tray Switcher" kann ich leider nicht herunterladen. Sitze gerade in China und ich werde nicht bis zum Download des Tools weitergeleitet.


----------



## Spassbass (21 November 2011)

Führe Step 7 als Administrator auf. Wenn du des dann bestätigt hast kannst du die Schnittstelle umstellen.
Das Problem hatten wir auch schon und ham uns zu tode gesucht.
Liegt daran das du bei WIN 7 erst Adminrechte hast wenn du dies nochmal bestätigt hast.


----------



## PH8586 (22 November 2011)

Habe es grad ausprobiert, funktioniert leider nicht. Du meinst doch warscheinlich rechtsklick auf Siamtic Manager und ausführen als Administrator oder? Oder muss ich die PG/PC Schnittstelle als Administrator ausführen, wobei ich das auch schon getan habe und es auch nicht funktioniert. Aber vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps.


----------



## Pittie (22 November 2011)

Hm , ich hatte das Problem noch nicht und weiss auch nicht, wo hier der Fehler liegt. Kann es sich hier um einen Fehler des S7 Programms handeln? Ich würde vielleicht mal die Installations- CD einlegen und dann  "Reparieren" anwählen. Das kann aber 1-2h dauern. Hat bei mir schon mal Wunder gewirkt (nicht laufendes S7 Programm, danach lief alles problemlos.)


----------



## PH8586 (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo, so nun nochmal eine Stellungnahme von mir und die Lösung des Problems. Habe die CD eingelegt und "Reparieren" angewählt. Nach 1,5 Stunden lief Step7 wieder ordnungsgemäß. Also Merke, auf Auslandsreisen immer alle CD´s mitnehmen .

Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## wallumat (11 Juni 2016)

*Step 7 V5.5 PG/PC Schnittstelle keine vorhanden*

Das Problem ist bei mir aufgetreten, das keine Schnittstellen zu sehen waren.
Die Lösung war das man in Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Dienste die Siemens Dienste einschalten musste.
Danach waren die Schnittstellen wieder da.

Fehler ist erst nach automatischen Update von TIA Software gekommen.
Also Leute vorsicht mit Updates.

Also geht es auch ohne neu Installation.


----------

